# Adirondack bar stools



## wick (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there, this site is full of useful info--I love it. I am in need of a set of Adirondack bar stool plans. If anyone knows where I can find these please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Wick---I was doing a little surfing on the web and run into this site, hope it can help you out with your project. www.floridaadirondackchairs.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread may or may not be of help. but there are pictures.












 






.


----------



## chinchin (Feb 12, 2011)

wick said:


> Hi there, this site is full of useful info--I love it. I am in need of a set of Adirondack bar stool plans. If anyone knows where I can find these please let me know. Thanks.


Hi there, I am glad that you love it here. Anyways I can see that you need some Adirondack bar stool plans. You can search many online in the woodwork city. I think they have many free Adirondack bar stool plans there. Just check it.


----------

